# Bells Iceman Entry to transfer



## McDoogle3 (Jan 10, 2012)

I was lucky enough to get a spot in this seasons race but I unfortunately didn't realize that November 8 is my brothers wedding date. I have an entry for the Mens Clydesdale section (this would have been my first race so it was all I could choose from). Im looking to transfer/sell to anyone interested. PM me if you or anyone you know is interested. Im looking to get out of it what I have in, that is all.


----------



## K.B. (Jul 28, 2014)

McDoogle3 said:


> I was lucky enough to get a spot in this seasons race but I unfortunately didn't realize that November 8 is my brothers wedding date. I have an entry for the Mens Clydesdale section (this would have been my first race so it was all I could choose from). Im looking to transfer/sell to anyone interested. PM me if you or anyone you know is interested. Im looking to get out of it what I have in, that is all.


 
Still FS? I'll take it.


----------

